# Probleme mit Firewall beim empfangen von dateien über socket



## Guest (27. Jun 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte ein ganz einfaches programm schreiben mit dem man dateien versenden kann so in etwa wie mit icq lite. Mein Problem ist jetzt das dass Programm nur funktioniert wenn im Router oder in der Firewall der port offen ist. Ansonsten wird es blockiert. Jetzt meine frage, gibt es eine möglichkeite eine direktverbindung herzustellen Ohne das man jedes mal den Port in der Firewall freigeben kann? Wie ist es bei icq Lite gelöst. Da kann man ja ohne freigabe senden.


----------



## merxleben (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

Die Funktion einer Firewall besteht nunmal darin Netzwerkverkehr zu überwachen und gegebenfalls zu blockieren. Das heißt wenn du Kommunikation über einen bestimmten Port realisieren willst, dann mußt du den auch in der Firewall freigeben.

Martin


----------



## Guest (28. Jun 2006)

HI merxleben,
das ist mir schon bewusst was eine firewall macht. Ich habe mir jetzt nur mal überlegen wollen wie das icq macht. Bei icq musste ich nie einen port in meiner firewall freigeben damit ich datenversenden kann.


----------



## merxleben (28. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

entschuldige, wenn ich dir zu nahe getreten bin. Ports mußt du dann freischalten, wenn du einen Dienst anbieten willst. Bei ICQ baust du ja die Verbindung auf, deshalb mußt du da auch nicht zwangsläufig Ports freigeben. Speziell bei Firewallkonfigurationen, die nur auf einkommende Kommunikation reagieren. Obwohl es auch Firewalls gibt, die den ausgehenden Verkehr blockieren können, eine solche sollte man meiner Meinung nach auch immer benutzen. Das bringt mich zu der Frage, welche Firewall benutzt du denn.

In deinem Fall vermute ich jetzt mal, dass die Seite zu der du die Verbindung aufbauen willst hat den entsprechenden Port nicht freigegeben. Aber dazu bräuchte man die genaue Konfiguration deiner Firewall.

Martin


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jun 2006)

Abgesehen davon sind die Mirabilis-Leute nicht doof und bieten ihren Serverdienst auf gängigen Ports (80, 448) an und kommen so um Firewalls herum.

Und, btw, Firewalls die nach außen alles zulassen, sind scheiße konfiguriert


----------



## Guest (28. Jun 2006)

Es ging mir bis jetzt nur um Firewalls die port bereiche sperren nicht die, die den datenfluss kontrolieren. Das mit dem icq ist interresant. Aber ich glaube kaum das die beim senden von dateien über einen server gehen. Ist es da nicht so das icq als server-client verbindung funktioniert. Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist bei skype geht das ja auch ohne port freigabe. Ich arbeite sehr viel mit linux und da weiß ich das ein programm das mit den ports unter 1024 arbeitet root rechte benötigt. Dies ist bei skype nicht der fall. Wie wird das dort realisiert?


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jun 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ging mir bis jetzt nur um Firewalls die port bereiche sperren nicht die, die den datenfluss kontrolieren. Das mit dem icq ist interresant. Aber ich glaube kaum das die beim senden von dateien über einen server gehen.



Nein, das geht über andere Ports und direkt von Client zu Client. Das merkt man am Speed, wenn man im INtranet Dateien über ICQ verschickt und daran, dass es oft nicht klappt, wenn die Leute Firewalls im Einsatz haben.


----------

